# What is the difference between a bearded dragon and a rankin dragon???



## George123 (Dec 19, 2008)

I know a rankin dragon is smaller than a beardie, but are they more sociable to people? Are they harder/easier to look after? Or is there no difference except their size?


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

smaller, and i think rankins are missing some spikes around the face area,


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

i hhear beardies are more placid but dont quote me on that P.S love your name:lol2:


----------



## George123 (Dec 19, 2008)

RasperAndy said:


> smaller, and i think rankins are missing some spikes around the face area,



Thanks, but im not really interested in their phisical apearence, I mainly want to know about their personality traits and if they are different.


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

George123 said:


> Thanks, but im not really interested in their phisical apearence, I mainly want to know about their personality traits and if they are different.


think they are a bit quieter than beardies in personality


----------



## RankinsRule (Nov 24, 2011)

I have two Rankins and they can be really lively little characters. The male runs around the viv like a looney when I try to catch him. The main reason I opted for the Rankins was because they were for my 8 year old son and the place I purchased them from said they would be easier for him to handle as they don't grow to big. I absolutely love them, they have great character, they are very easy to handle but they do need looking after. 

I am new to the lizard owners club so I would say they are a great starting point, in 10 years time I'll probably go for a Beardie, but at the moment I would definately recommend a Rankins Dragon.


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

georgieabc123 said:


> i hhear beardies are more placid but dont quote me on that P.S love your name:lol2:


I disagree as i find that they both have great personalities but i find rankins to be more placid as they dont get so stressed as beardies in my experience of breeding both but either way you look at it both are great lizards : victory: but im biased towards rankins lol but also whats a plus with rankins you can keep them in groups as long you have a good sized viv.


----------



## benloveslizards (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi I have 2 male rankin lizards and are verry quiet they are difrent to bearded through personality and how they act whilst you have them in your hand ps this is a child


----------



## fiesta599 (Jun 11, 2009)

i can only go on my personal experience with bindi (beardie) and elliot (rankin)
they both have a 4 ft viv set up light/heat wise the same.only difference is bindi has sand/stone on the floor where as elliot hasnt got anything on his floor as he appeared to be very stressed and stopped eating when we put the sand/stone in his viv so took it out after a week.
my beardie is very placid and will happily be handled and will lay on you watching tv where as elliot is mental and doesnt like being handled at all.he will bite you if you try and pick him up and runs away and tries to hide from you.but he is a real character and will happily run around his viv jumping off his logs/ basking rocks etc.ive even seen him do a couple of lizard backflips on occasion.
food wise bindi will eat almost anything whereas elliot will only eat locusts and mealies.
ive noticed elliot will often go to bed about a 1-1/2 hr before bindi settles down even though the lighting is the same for both.
hope this helps


----------

